# Parts for Echo 452vl



## Sixxgun (May 18, 2007)

I'm needing a rebuild kit for a Echo 452Vl Chainsaw the Carb is a Walbro anyone have one or know where I can find one? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## hardtostart (May 17, 2009)

I got one for my echo 452 on ebay worked out at about €11 delivered


----------

